# Spouse English Proficiency Proof...



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I am a newbie, had been reading so many posts and it helped us a lot in every step. Anj1976, kaz101 and few more friends had been a very supporting ntributors.
My husband is a IT Professional, and I am stay at home mom. I dedicate most of the time reading posts and threads here, and prepare the docs accordingly only when my son takes nap or when he is busy with his toys 

We have applied 189 visa and still waiting for CO to be allocatted.
Meanwhile, we are in the process of preparing Linguity Proof, PCC and Medicals docs. Now my question is:

For Spouse English Proficiency:

1. In my 10th and 12th Mark list, they have clearly mentioned the medium of instruction as ENGLISH, do I still need to submit the medium of instruction certificate for College?
2. If so, I have managed to get Medium of Instruction certificates for both Bachelors and Masters from the respective colleges. Which one do I need to submit?
3. Again, Neither in my Bachelor Degree Mark lists nor Degree certificate mentioned my college name. It is from the University, Will the medium of instruction certificate from college Suffice?
4. But My Masters Degree Mark lists has got my college name, So I thought Medium of instruction certificate from college will help. or Do I need to get Medium of instruction certificates from Universities?

Thanks for reading, looking forward for guidance.

Cheers
Sumi.


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Newbie...subclass 189 (awaiting CO)...*

Hey All,

Please Guide me...

Cheers
Sumi.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a newbie, had been reading so many posts and it helped us a lot in every step. Anj1976, kaz101 and few more friends had been a very supporting ntributors.
> My husband is a IT Professional, and I am stay at home mom. I dedicate most of the time reading posts and threads here, and prepare the docs accordingly only when my son takes nap or when he is busy with his toys
> ...


Hi sumi,

Since you have already received the letters from your colleges, you could include that as well. And yes, letter from the college should suffice. You could user both the letters from bachelor and master degree. No need to get letter from the universities.

The idea is that, these letters will prove that you had been using English and you have functional knowledge on the language. 

You could always give a clarification regarding the college name and university, if specifically asked for. But I don't think the question will ever arise.

Hope this helps...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply. 

Shall i start uploading the documents or Do I need to wait for CO to be allocated?


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> Shall i start uploading the documents or Do I need to wait for CO to be allocated?


You could start the uploading. no need to wait for the co.

But I've been redding in the forum that many were facing some issues while uploading. Some bug. you give it a shot. If it doesn't work, don't worry, they'll be fixing the issue soon.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Again...

Does the photocopies need to be attested just like we have done for the ACS before uploading? or just scan the originals and upload?


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Thanks Again...
> 
> Does the photocopies need to be attested just like we have done for the ACS before uploading? or just scan the originals and upload?


I'm not exactly sure on this. But it would be beret to use the attested copies. Will be more authentic.

Seniors please confirm...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

renz116 said:


> I'm not exactly sure on this. But it would be beret to use the attested copies. Will be more authentic.
> 
> Seniors please confirm...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum



Experts or Seniors Advise Please!!!


----------



## marc_2013 (Apr 22, 2013)

*question related to english letter*



sumi.24 said:


> Experts or Seniors Advise Please!!!


Hello Sumi,

I had a questions related to english letter, can you share the contents of the letter with me. Also please let me know if it was "whomsoever it may concern" or addressed specifically to someone else?

Please adivce


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello *Sumi*,
Yes Medium of instruction certificate from your college will suffice. I did the same for my wife's Proof of functional English!
See DIAC instruction ...
Functional English

Sample ....

MEDIUM OF INSTRUCTION CERTIFICATE


This is to certify that xxx was a student of yyyy Department, zzzz University of .......aaaaa, bearing the Student ID No: 23233233 from the session 20xx-20xx to 20xx-20xx. She has completed the course of “Bachelor of xxxxx” successfully. 

Medium of instruction under which she carried out her undergraduate courses here at zzzzzz University was English.

I wish her every success in life.





Registrar,
...............
...........


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Mithu, this was helpful.

i have a question

do we just need to provide these certificates along with relevant marks sheet and degree 
OR 
we need to provide complete educational documents starting from 10 grade?




mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Sumi*,
> Yes Medium of instruction certificate from your college will suffice. I did the same for my wife's Proof of functional English!
> See DIAC instruction ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

relevant marks sheet and degree would be enough.. if anthing further is required CO will tell you 




Destination_Melbourne said:


> Thanks Mithu, this was helpful.
> 
> i have a question
> 
> ...


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks



Imf9 said:


> relevant marks sheet and degree would be enough.. if anthing further is required CO will tell you


----------



## charles913 (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe you need to pass some sort of English proficiency exam like the IELTS or the TOEFL. I think the 189 skilled worker visa requires IELTS. Check these links:

Australia Visa Requirements for Skilled Workers ~ Pinoy Work and Study Abroad

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------

